# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Pixie Frog Possible Problem

## FrogPharaoh

Hi, I've had teddy for almost a Year now, and Im not sure how old he is, he's probably about 2 years old.  Hes quite big, and I may have been feeding him to much, but i've weened him down abit, hes still very large though.

I fed him 2 days ago and he ate normally. I have a normal dirt[cocoa?] substrate with no large chunks of anything. his cage stays around 70-80, and he has a large water dish.

Anyways he has been fine the whole time I had him, ive never felt he had a problem, but after eating a large hornworm [He ate 4 of them in an hour] he seems to be uncomfortable. Nearly every time he moves, he does the "swallowing/close his eyes" action, he sounds like hes letting air puff out of him/slight croak.  An action he would usually do when swallowing his food, its been 2 days later, and he still is "swallowing" everytime I go to see him, or interact with him.  I listen and he dosent seem to do it when I'm not around him.  He never used to do this before, the way he would tell me to back up is to bloat up, not this.  I am worried.  I know this is kind of under described but I will provide more details as requested.  He has NEVER pooped that often, unless he always burries it, but i havent seen poop in a week or 2 now.  Thank you

----------


## Jason

Hi

For African bull frogs I would keep the tank 85 during the day and 75 at night, so just a tad higher. Second, I think it's a she by the looks of things. When frogs swallow they use their eyes to push the food down. Perhaps you just feed too much and you need to wait a few days for the food to go and try placing it in look warm water to help it poo. Overall I don't think there's much to worry about.

Jason

----------


## FrogPharaoh

We'll shes HUGE, i didnt think the females got this big lol.

Thanks, should I place her/him in warm water now? or wait a couple of days.  Teddy just did something very scarey, I had never seen it, but he basically opened his mouth and let go of a large gasp/scream/air burst, I thought he was going to suffocate.

I live in Canada and its very cold, so the light only brings the tank up to about 75 max, I put a heater in the room that helps keep it at around that tempature, is that type of heater dangerous because of humidity levles?

----------


## Jason

By the pics it doesn't look too big but the head seems smaller than a guys, a bit more pointy and there's a stripe down the back but I may be wrong. Either way, a lovely frog. 

I'd do it now. Maybe the frog had some trapped air as well.

Thats a little too chilly and too cold can cause problems and disease. If you just got a higher wattage basking light it would sort the problem. Humidity is not too much concern aslong as you mist frequently, don't allow the substrate too dry and there's a water dish available.

----------


## FrogPharaoh

Thanks, she is lovely, and a beast. You'd definetly know better then me! From this day on Teddy needs a new name haha.  Does the substrate look to dry in that picture? I can mist, and within an hour there is no water anywhere in the cage, so sometimes I will jus soak some of the dirt with water.  It seems like a losing battle.  I will get a new light.. How long should i bath her, and how deep should the water be?

----------


## Jason

I must admit I don't have one of my own yet but have read several books and articles on them so when one does come up for sale I can just buy it straight away. I do have a horned frog, though and the care is relitively similar but it's just a smaller frog. It's starting to dry abit on top but aslong as it doesn't completely dry it should be fine. There's also the option of a heat mat underneath, they don't dry the substrate out too much however they dry the bottom of the tank so have to watch out for that but they're better for frogs in my experience than heat lights but you'd need to use with a thermostat, otherwise they can easily get too hot for a burrowing frog. Consider creating a bigger water area, some do a 50/50 land and water. A plastic container covering half the floor would be good. Just for 20 mins or so and just so it doesn't cover the nostrils of the frog

----------


## FrogPharaoh

Im bathing her now, and she let out another loud screech like air was coming out of her, and then she went really limp, and the clear "eyelids" went over her eyes.  I thought she was dead because she wouldnt move and jus let her body fall in my hand, i brought her out of the water and tried to open her mouth to see if i could see anything.she was limp for about a minute and wouldnt open her eyes. I took her out of the bath and now she seems to be moving slightly again, but i feel like something is really wrong with her. she never lets me man handle her.

----------


## Jason

Was that just because she doesn't like you handling her? Most frogs don't enjoy handling and can puff themselves up and hiss when annoyed as defence. 

 There's a book I highly recommend on these frogs and covers pretty much everything to do with them, it might be some interest to you : http://www.amazon.com/Giant-African-...ican+bullfrogs

----------


## FrogPharaoh

Thanks

I had to take rush her to a special vet because something was very wrong with her.  I thought she had died, because she was what seemed like unconscious.  She wont upright herself from her back, so thats a bad sign.  He took samples from her legs and abdomen and found that she was filled with a bacteria and pus, and that the constant swallowing was possibly a pain mechanism.  I wasnt too sure about that, but something is really wrong.  He gave her a shot that is supposed to overpower the bacteria growing throughout her, because he thought she was septic.  So I am giving her detox sugar baths, and taking her back in 48 hours...  I'm very concerned for her and the vet bill is quite expensive already, I dont know what I am going to do if he needs another $200.  Anyways I'll keep you guys updated, it was a very hard day for us.  Thanks

----------


## Jason

That's awful, hopefully the first treatment works. It's ridiculous how much these vets charge. I've had to take my toad to a vet and it never cost even near 200 for a fecal and treatment, although I suppose it varies. That book may have good information on diseases, how to prevent them but it does have some info when it comes to the outlook on veterinary treatment with frogs, I'd really have a look. Good luck

----------


## Heather Lynn

Be sure and ask the vet what could have possibly caused this. I am curious to know. Either way keep us updated, and I wish you and her the best!

----------

